# Looking for a fursona personality test



## Jyaki (Oct 18, 2009)

I was wondering if there was a big long personality test that can show me what fursona I might be closest to. Or if not that, an animal personality test. Im looking for one thats long so It can really to in depth.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd suggest you hunt down an 'inner animal' quiz or something. or like a spirit animal kind of thing :3


----------



## Attaman (Oct 18, 2009)

There is none, IMO.  Just pick something randomly.  

Why I say there is none:  What do you see yourself as?  Now, what species are you.  Exact same thing for a Fursona - Could be a fox that thinks itself a wolf, or a Leopard that thinks itself to be a bowl of petunias.


----------

